# Flat band attachment on small size Dankung Slingshots



## LiquideBullet

I have had an idea how to attach flat bands on my Dankung Micro Luck Rings. I wanted to be able to change the bands pretty fast and safe.
I found my answer in polymorph plastic 

Hope you like it..


































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity

LiquideBullet said:


> I have had an idea how to attach flat bands on my Dankung Micro Luck Rings. I wanted to be able to change the bands pretty fast and safe.
> I found my answer in polymorph plastic
> 
> Hope you like it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Brilliant!!


----------



## Lee Silva

Looks just like a pair of eyes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JTslinger

Lee Silva said:


> Looks just like a pair of eyes!!! :thumbsup:


I was just going to say that Lee Silva would be proud. LOL.


----------



## lunasling

Did you fabricate them or buy them ?


----------



## Lee Silva

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/17788-bonehead-mod/http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/17787-bonehead-mod/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/18491-bonehead-1/

"*E*ye Ca*nd*y"!!!







[









=core:attachments:78258]

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:72391] 
Danger*........Do not eat!!!!*


----------



## LiquideBullet

lunasling said:


> Did you fabricate them or buy them ?


I fabricated them  Took a little of time and practice.. now I can master it

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling

Lee

are those ball n tube ?


----------



## Lee Silva

lunasling said:


> Lee
> 
> are those ball n tube ?


Balls n' tubes

Corks n' screws

Garden hose n' marbles

Polymer clay n' an active imagination

Plain old rubber stoppers

Dowels n' duct tape

Polymorph n' a pair of crafty hands.....

Chances are, you have one or more options right there in your "Junk Drawer".....

The only limit is the soul of the artist!

be safe


----------



## Lee Silva

Looking back at your photos, I had a bit of a fart... (Brain fart= untested idea)

I bet an undersized screw with a few built-up layers of Plasti Dip would work quite well....


----------



## wll

Very nice and clean.

wll


----------



## LiquideBullet

Lee Silva said:


> Looking back at your photos, I had a bit of a fart... (Brain fart= untested idea)
> I bet an undersized screw with a few built-up layers of Plasti Dip would work quite well....


???? Why not.. Will try it next  Thanks for the Brain fart = untested idea ????


----------



## Slingshot Silas

The first one reminds me of my fat red-headed girlfriend! LOPSIDED!!!

I love it!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

ROFLMA completely off!

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/17788-bonehead-mod/http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/17787-bonehead-mod/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/18491-bonehead-1/

"*E*ye Ca*nd*y"!!!







[









=core:attachments:78258]


Danger*........Do not eat!!!!*


----------



## Slingshot Silas

OK, OK, I know. Sorry for the crudeness (true is true, though). I mean, you'd have to see these ti.......never mind. He he. :rofl:

Please excuse my ignorance, but how did you form them so perfectly?

I get how the polymorph works, but that looks good as machine made.

Any hints on the process?

Very cool, none the less.

SSS


----------



## Dayhiker

This thread started off sober enough... Then it got CRAZY!!! LOL


----------



## LiquideBullet

Slingshot Silas said:


> OK, OK, I know. Sorry for the crudeness (true is true, though). I mean, you'd have to see these ti.......never mind. He he. :rofl:
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance, but how did you form them so perfectly?
> I get how the polymorph works, but that looks good as machine made.
> Any hints on the process?
> 
> Very cool, none the less.
> SSS


It took me some time and practice to figure out how to make them. The method is very very primitive, you are going to lough like hell if I show you 
But it worked best for me. I must say, I wanted to make them fast and allways the same size.

Who wants me to make a short tutorial making some of them? If there are any interessts, I will do it????


----------



## Chuck Daehler

As long as the bands come back across the rings and not pulled straight back it ought to work. Some plastics however have 'cold flow properties" such as polyethylenes and polypropylines, means they are slick and act like they are lubricated. If it were me I'd make plugs out of wood dowel stock turned in a drill press or lathe using a rasp to shape if you have no wood lathe setup. Wood grabs rubber better than plastics (higher coefficient of friction in physics speak). But if you have no prob with the bands slipping, forget what I just posted. If it works, don't fix it. Plugs have been used a lot for tubes in holes and some have, like Lee, used plugs with bands. If you thought up the idea yourself without seeing it elsewhere, then a hearty hats off to your inventiveness!!!!

Lee, that iron Zombie SS is so ugly its cute. I love it!!! I remember seeing it some time ago when you first posted it. One of a kind alright!!!


----------



## leon13

Do it !!!


----------



## LiquideBullet

Chuck Daehler said:


> As long as the bands come back across the rings and not pulled straight back it ought to work. Some plastics however have 'cold flow properties" such as polyethylenes and polypropylines, means they are slick and act like they are lubricated. If it were me I'd make plugs out of wood dowel stock turned in a drill press or lathe using a rasp to shape if you have no wood lathe setup. Wood grabs rubber better than plastics (higher coefficient of friction in physics speak). But if you have no prob with the bands slipping, forget what I just posted. If it works, don't fix it. Plugs have been used a lot for tubes in holes and some have, like Lee, used plugs with bands. If you thought up the idea yourself without seeing it elsewhere, then a hearty hats off to your inventiveness!!!!
> 
> Lee, that iron Zombie SS is so ugly its cute. I love it!!! I remember seeing it some time ago when you first posted it. One of a kind alright!!!


Until yet, I have made about nearly 500 shots with this modification, and I had no prob with the bands slipping. They are fixed very well. I have to pull those plugs real hard to be able to unplug them for attaching new bands. No reason to worry about slipping.. They fit even without bans, and they dont fall of the hole when you shake the slingshot, so slipping is just impossible the way I make them.

I did them without seeing it elsewhere I knew excactly what I needed, I tried to search in web, to find something simillar to buy.. Those Tubes with balls modifications are little heavy for such a small slingshot, I think. 
I wanted it compact, light and pocketable. Then I had the idea with polymorph plastic  Why not do it the exact way I want it?


----------



## LiquideBullet

... I must add that I shoot OTT allways, so the plug-heads are on my side and won't be able to slipp out when I pull the bands


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Let me guess. You put the polymorph *IN* the holes in the slingshot to start out with? Then------uh, I'm lost. Does it start out like that?


----------



## LiquideBullet

Slingshot Silas said:


> Let me guess. You put the polymorph *IN* the holes in the slingshot to start out with? Then------uh, I'm lost. Does it start out like that?


Hahahaha???????? Yes, excactly???? You see? It is no magic.. As I allready said, it is very primitive

And to be able to make them allways the same size, I count the polymorph granulates???? The polymorph plastic granulates from Plaast are all nearly the same size.. so you will not go wrong counting the amount you need for one plug each time.. You could also weigh them, but as you dont need much, counting worked faster for me????

The rest of it, is just practice It is a little tricky, but as you find out how, it becomes very easy, and you will be able to make them faster and better each time


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Cool idea. THANK YOU.S


----------



## LiquideBullet

Here the promised tutorial how I make the flat band plugs for the Dankung Micro Luck Rings. Hope you like it:

































































































































































.....


----------



## LiquideBullet

Thats it

PS: I had the forkhits one year ago with tubes!  I have got some more Luck Rings, so this one is my testing slingshot..  It shoots great now and I am much more exprienced .. no more forkhits ????


----------



## LiquideBullet

... I forgot to say that the count of granulates is 30 for this size


----------



## twang

as long as it works...


----------



## omanico

Nice! I have to give that a try


----------



## twang

the pictures are good. where can i get some? is the water? boiling? etc? do they have to cool? are they soft after cooling? can they be made bigger say 25mm?

dont worry found it online.


----------



## lunasling

twang said:


> the pictures are good. where can i get some? is the water? boiling? etc? do they have to cool? are they soft after cooling? can they be made bigger say 25mm?
> 
> dont worry found it online.
> 
> got a link ?


----------



## twang

just goog thermoplastic and theres tons of it . i just bought 250g from ebay to try it. about £6


----------



## LiquideBullet

Yes I got mine from ebay too. From Plaast.. but there are also other manufactures. The temprature should be something about 70°  
Practice practice practice.. them you will master it.. ????


----------



## twang

how can you tell if your water is 63 degrees without a thermometer ?


----------



## JonM

Put your finger in it? :naughty: 2 minutes in the microwave gets it almost as hot as coffee.


----------



## LiquideBullet

twang said:


> how can you tell if your water is 63 degrees without a thermometer ?


Hehehe???????? Just don't let it boil.. If the water is too hot, you will see that the polymorph plastic will be transparent very fast and if you don't take it out quickly, it will be very very soft and sticky so you can't work with it. You have to wait until it has cooled down a little.. 
It doesn't matter if your water is 60°or 80° .. you have to take the plastic out as soon as all of the granulates are transparent.. thats it.. ???????? 
After a while you will have a feeling for it.. at the beginning I was asking myself the same question.. How do I know the water is exactly 60°-65° ??  I measured the temprature also .. but after a while I saw that measuring the temperature is not needed.. you can time it.. as I said, just don't let it boil.. If the water is not hot anough, it takes more time for the thegranulates to get transparent and soft enough to work with it.

Give it a try and you will soon find out, what will work better for you????


----------



## LiquideBullet

Attaching different bandsets fast 
I shoot 6mm-7mm with the tharaband blue, 8mm with natural latex and the 10mm with theraband Gold..
This is my favourite attachment method ????


----------



## twang

ok ty


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Oh, very good!

Thanks for the pix. I was fuzzy on how the "buttons" on the ends were formed. Very simple, clean, and effective. Thanks for sharing with us.

SSS


----------



## LiquideBullet

Slingshot Silas said:


> Oh, very good!
> 
> Thanks for the pix. I was fuzzy on how the "buttons" on the ends were formed. Very simple, clean, and effective. Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> SSS


you are welcome ????


----------



## LiquideBullet

Today I also tried to attach single tubes on the Dankung Luck Rings with my Polymorph plugs seeing if it works. Because I am used to shoot the SL sideway, the tubes allways slip around the forks just like boiiiing boiiing!! There are no grooves so the tubes are not allways centered at the same place.
Today I told myself why don't you try fixing single tubes using the plugs I made. Now look here... it works and the tubes are fixed as well???????????? Very happy with it now..


----------



## lunasling

Ru shooting over the top ?


----------



## LiquideBullet

lunasling said:


> Ru shooting over the top ?


Yes! OTP only!! Very important for this attachment method! OTP shooting is very safe with those plugs, no matter if flat bands or tubes! 
When you shoot OTP the plug heads should be on your side, so it will ne nearly impossible that they come of when you are pulling!
I tried also some TTF, this time the plug heads shoud be in the opposite side! But I don't shoot TTF so I have just made couple of shots with it, it feels that the OTF is much more safe!! ????????


----------



## lunasling

I get hand slaps when i use OTT , I prefer

TTF . To each his own as the saying goes !


----------



## LiquideBullet

lunasling said:


> I get hand slaps when i use OTT , I prefer
> TTF . To each his own as the saying goes !


Once you turn the pouch all the time, you will never ever get a hand slap! I never had a handslap, never! Allways turn the pouch 90° to your SL.. 
I allways shoot OTT and I turn the pouch everytime! There is even no need of any flliping or twiking.. ????


----------



## twang

the plastic granules came today and i quickly made them fit the holes in my dankun 10mm titanium to hold some 1" flat band for ott . it works well, very tight.

good idea and thanks for the info.


----------



## LiquideBullet

twang said:


> the plastic granules came today and i quickly made them fit the holes in my dankun 10mm titanium to hold some 1" flat band for ott . it works well, very tight.
> 
> good idea and thanks for the info.


Nice ;-) Have fun with it ;-)

You got some pics of it?


----------



## THWACK!

Lee Silva said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee
> 
> are those ball n tube ?
> 
> 
> 
> Balls n' tubes
> 
> Corks n' screws
> 
> Garden hose n' marbles
> 
> Polymer clay n' an active imagination
> 
> Plain old rubber stoppers
> 
> Dowels n' duct tape
> 
> Polymorph n' a pair of crafty hands.....
> 
> Chances are, you have one or more options right there in your "Junk Drawer".....
> 
> The only limit is the soul of the artist!
> 
> be safe
Click to expand...

You know, with a little more effort, you could have made your list rhyme... :screwy:


----------



## THWACK!

LiquideBullet said:


> Thats it
> 
> PS: I had the forkhits one year ago with tubes!  I have got some more Luck Rings, so this one is my testing slingshot..  It shoots great now and I am much more exprienced .. no more forkhits


AHA! I finally realized that the hairy caterpillar-like thing is your finger !!!


----------



## THWACK!

The way I look at it is -

Now that you put those earplugs in the ears of the slingshot, it can't hear when you scream and/or curse due to hand slap, finger hit, or miss the target.

I think that it goes a long way in showing respect for our slingshots, even if made in China.

:hmm: :screwy:


----------



## Imperial

THWACK! said:


> The way I look at it is -
> 
> Now that you put those earplugs in the ears of the slingshot, it can't hear when you scream and/or curse due to hand slap, finger hit, or miss the target.
> 
> I think that it goes a long way in showing respect for our slingshots, even if made in China.
> 
> :hmm: :screwy:


 :rofl: as if it would understand english :cursin:


----------



## THWACK!

Imperial said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it is -
> 
> Now that you put those earplugs in the ears of the slingshot, it can't hear when you scream and/or curse due to hand slap, finger hit, or miss the target.
> 
> I think that it goes a long way in showing respect for our slingshots, even if made in China.
> 
> :hmm: :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: as if it would understand english :cursin:
Click to expand...

Does one from Mexifornia curse in English? Just asking...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

Imperial said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I look at it is -
> 
> Now that you put those earplugs in the ears of the slingshot, it can't hear when you scream and/or curse due to hand slap, finger hit, or miss the target.
> 
> I think that it goes a long way in showing respect for our slingshots, even if made in China.
> 
> :hmm: :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: as if it would understand english :cursin:
Click to expand...

Who knows? Maybe LiquideBullet curses in his native Germanic tongue?

And who knows what languages slingshots understand - they may even be polyglots for all we know...

Just to be safe, we should all speak kind words to our slingshots and cattys...one never knows...

THWACK!


----------



## Imperial

THWACK! said:


> Just to be safe, we should all speak kind words to our slingshots and cattys...one never knows...
> 
> THWACK!


i thought we all already did that to avoid thumb hits :huh:


----------



## THWACK!

Imperial said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be safe, we should all speak kind words to our slingshots and cattys...one never knows...
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought we all already did that to avoid thumb hits :huh:
Click to expand...

Then why is everyone running around with ice packs and bandaids??? Being sweet to one's slingshot is apparently not a universal thing...just sayin'

THWACK! :werd: :hmm: :screwy:

THWACK!


----------



## Imperial

THWACK! said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be safe, we should all speak kind words to our slingshots and cattys...one never knows...
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought we all already did that to avoid thumb hits :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is everyone running around with ice packs and bandaids??? Being sweet to one's slingshot is apparently not a universal thing...just sayin'
> 
> THWACK! :werd: :hmm: :screwy:
> 
> THWACK!
Click to expand...

hey not sayin' the right words :bowdown: :target: :banana:


----------



## THWACK!

Imperial said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be safe, we should all speak kind words to our slingshots and cattys...one never knows...
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought we all already did that to avoid thumb hits :huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is everyone running around with ice packs and bandaids??? Being sweet to one's slingshot is apparently not a universal thing...just sayin'
> 
> THWACK! :werd: :hmm: :screwy:
> 
> THWACK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey not sayin' the right words :bowdown: :target: :banana:
Click to expand...

Yes, I suppose you're right, and it's not just what one says, but the way one says it. For instance "eats shoots and leaves" is way different than "eats, shoots, and leaves".


----------



## ForkLess

Lee Silva said:


> https://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/17788-bonehead-mod/https://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/17787-bonehead-mod/
> https://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/18491-bonehead-1/
> 
> "*E*ye Ca*nd*y"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =core:attachments:78258]
> 
> Danger*........Do not eat!!!!*


 yes this is great! Love it.


----------



## ForkLess

I do like the plug attachment method, I may try this.


----------



## ForkLess

lunasling said:


> I get hand slaps when i use OTT , I prefer
> TTF . To each his own as the saying goes !


 I hate hand slaps, got a make sure bands and ammo match.


----------



## lunasling

LiquideBullet said:


> I have had an idea how to attach flat bands on my Dankung Micro Luck Rings. I wanted to be able to change the bands pretty fast and safe.
> I found my answer in polymorph plastic
> 
> Hope you like it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I use rubber test tube plugs on my lil micro for both tubes n flats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK!

lunasling said:


> LiquideBullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had an idea how to attach flat bands on my Dankung Micro Luck Rings. I wanted to be able to change the bands pretty fast and safe.
> I found my answer in polymorph plastic
> 
> Hope you like it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I use rubber test tube plugs on my lil micro for both tubes n flats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Aha! The ol' "rubber test tube plug" trick.

Brings bAck memories when i couldn't obtain Immodium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingitgood

well thats what I call style right there sir well done :banana:

sometimes I wake up Grumpy other times I let her sleep


----------



## slingitgood

where do you get this polymorph plastic as I have never heard of it not down hear would like to try that.


----------

